# Would you have sex with a Robot?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Would you have sex with a Robot? I am talking about a completely lifelike Robot here, (actually an android or humanoid) like the ones found in the movies Westworld, Blade Runner, or on the TV show Battlestar Galactica....They would be completely indistinguishable from real human beings....What if you could buy your very own Natalie Portman, Scarlett Johansson, Katie Holmes, Kate Winslet, Miss America etc....And their only goal in life was to please you...Would you do it?  Male robots too for the females of course.... :lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I guess. I'd want a female robot though. And I'd want her to look younger than 18. That way I could act out certain fantasies without being called a pedophile lmao.


Edit: I just realized that sounded really wrong...I didn't mean I want her to have a body of a 6 year old or anything lol. I just like young, innocent-looking women. ><


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mm... maybe if they where a sentient AI and not just a robot programmed to ****.



mezzoforte said:


> I guess. I'd want a female robot though. And I'd want her to look younger than 18. That way I could act out certain fantasies without being called a pedophile lmao.
> 
> Edit: I just realized that sounded really wrong...I didn't mean I want her to have a body of a 6 year old or anything lol. I just like young, innocent-looking women. ><


:lol
16 :twisted


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i would do that in a second... the best gift ever would be if someone bought me a cute robot and programmed it to show me affection with out telling me about it.... ever... id be in heaven lol

a Scarlett Johanson robot....










... id short circuit that :lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe. If they looked identical to one of my favorite anime characters <3 yum.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> i would do that in a second... the best gift ever would be if someone bought me a cute robot and programmed it to show me affection with out telling me about it.... ever... id be in heaven lol
> 
> a Scarlett Johanson robot....
> 
> ...


Sold.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sin said:


> Android 18 :mushy


Yes, this


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Hell yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sin said:


> Android 18 :mushy


This^^^

But Android 18 is 1/2 human, so I don't think she counts as being a "robot". She did have a kid with Krillen.

-------

But no. I wouldn't.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Robots scare me. It'd probably kill me after I'd fallen asleep. 

Although I think I remember having some sexy conversations with that Smarterchild thing on MSN...


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> Eh, I'll stick to actual females.












:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Robots scare me. It'd probably kill me after I'd fallen asleep.
> 
> Although I think I remember having some sexy conversations with that Smarterchild thing on MSN...


I got Cleverbot to make me a sandwhich once.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Robots scare me. It'd probably kill me after I'd fallen asleep.


Haha. I wouldn't have any trouble finding the robot attractive, but I would be scared of it turning evil, or blowing a circuit and electrocuting me.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Maybe when I get older..


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i'd be afraid of a malfunction and the ER visit that follows


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Also sold.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is this what you had in mind? Escorts from A.I.










This ones a little scary. :afr


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I guess. I'd want a female robot though. And I'd want her to look younger than 18. That way I could act out certain fantasies without being called a pedophile lmao.


lol wut


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I might try it once just to see what it's like. But I'd be scared that they would malfunction and accidentally kill me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I had sex with my ex-wife.

Can't be as bad as that.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

^lmao

I'd have to say a big NO to this one lol. Admittedly some androids are sexy, but I'd feel like a freaking fool messing with a droid. Not gonna lie though, I was hoping I'd be able to get Shepard to hook up with EDI in Mass Effect 3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I might try it once just to see what it's like. But I'd be scared that they would malfunction and accidentally kill me.


Death by robotic snoo snoo?


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Theologic said:


> Not gonna lie though, I was hoping I'd be able to get Shepard to hook up with EDI in Mass Effect 3


Ha! That was my first thought seeing this topic. Well, not Shep and EDI though (Tali4lyf!) but moments like this.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Sin said:


> Android 18 :mushy


My exact thoughts when I read the title of this thread.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Reminds me of an anime; Time of Eve. For me, it depends on how intelligent the AI is. And she could not have been "bought". I'd likely find that unappealing and morally questionable. 

Man, the future will be interesting.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

of course


----------



## rg8813 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes. And I'd be done in 2 seconds. Oh wait, I take celexa, i meant to say I'd be done in 2 hours....


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no i would not


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cymbalata and you could go alllllllll day.


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

give me a a.i emilia clarke:yes


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

-____-


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

What if it malfunctions mid stroke? OH THE HUGEMANATEE


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't see why not, if it is an actual AI, it would be a lot like having sex with an actual person... And if it's not an AI, it's just a vibrator that participates... So I don't see the problem...


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Sure.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably not. It makes me sound desperate to say yes.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

this thread turns me on greatly


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

It would be a little creepy at first, but... yes.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure. If it looked and felt like a person I would definitely do it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This needs to be posted.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm really not quite sure.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, if it looked like a real person, then yea. Especially since there would be no risk of pregnancy. I don't see why not. That's literally the only way I'd probably ever have sex because I'm not planning on having sex anytime soon. If it looked like an actual robot, I'd probably do it anyways just to see what robot sex is like. :> It would be funny if the robot moaned.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

When I was younger and horny, but a recluse, I'd have fantasies about an alien coming down to earth and us embarking on steamy sexual adventures. A robot, why not. Think of the stamina those things could have... the possibilities...


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

That would be cool. Bet it will happen within the next century or so.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

chris7 said:


> That would be cool. Bet it will happen within the next century or so.


I would imagine that a female sex robot would be much easier to make than a male sex robot.

There's already people trying to sell fake rubber dolls as sex robots. They look really bad and they don't move at all. http://www.nbcnews.com/id/34804696/...t/sex-robot-wants-know-real-you/#.UVIf_3fig4I Maybe in the next 20 years the technology and materials will evolve and they will make something that's not creepy.


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know if I would have sex with a robot, but im frequently refered to as a sex machine

p.s I didn't read all the posts on this, so if someone else made that joke I am going to kick them so hard in the balls and/or labia!!!!! rawr

and don't think I wont..:bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

arnie said:


> I would imagine that a female sex robot would be much easier to make than a male sex robot. Maybe in the next 20 years or so.


Step by step guide to creating a Male sex bot:

Obtain 1(or more) Dildo, 1 roll of Duct Tape.

Step 1: Unpackage
Step 2: Apply dildo to robots groin with duct tape.
Step 3: knock it onto it's back or program it to hump.

Done.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd cuddle one, but not sex.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought most celebrities were robots already.

I'd feel weird doing it to be honest. Lifelike robots are pretty scary when you think about it. They are just programmed to act like real people. They can't feel. They don't care what you are doing to them. They can only do what their programming tells them to do.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Sure... why not. Most likely cheaper, easier maintenance and whole lot less aggravating with the whole "Off" switch.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I would need to know I'm not going to get an electric shock if i'v got a wet erm... hand or anything and I stick my erm hand in any erm socket. That could be nasty.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I rather live a life of pain and solitude than to submit myself to the likes of a machine. That and my parents taught me better, I would just feel wrong to do something like this, It does raise some interesting moral questions though.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

As a man who is a complete failure with the opposite sex, sign me the **** up!


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

This thread makes me ponder whether a cold steel penis would be better than the real thing or not.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Implicate said:


> This thread makes me ponder whether a cold steel penis would be better than the real thing or not.


What about a cold real one?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, thanks. Non-human, human-looking things freak me out, including but not limited to mannequins, wax figures, robots.



Monotony said:


> What about a cold real one?


Uh, my first thought was that they'd have to be dead. Or refrigerated. Or something equally disturbing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

cafune said:


> No, thanks. Non-human, human-looking things freak me out, including but not limited to mannequins, wax figures, robots.
> 
> Uh, my first thought was that they'd have to be dead. Or refrigerated. Or something equally disturbing.


Walking for 30 minutes in -30C on a very windy day well snowing. Glad I'm frostbite resistant


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Walking for 30 minutes in -30C on a very windy day well snowing. Glad I'm frostbite resistant


Hmm, fair enough. That's Canadian weather for you. And I'd avoid at all costs... Almost nothing's worth suffering through that.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a better question would be "would a robot have sex with me?"


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmm..maybe if I could turn it off when Im not using it


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

renegade disaster said:


> a better question would be "would a robot have sex with me?"


Yes true. I'd have thought a robot would rather find another robot for sex. They could just keep on going until their battery packs run out.

Robots scare me though, so no!


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

I was gonna vote yes, but then it didn't let me vote, so I'm guessing I have already voted on this thread before. I've always wondered when society would create sex robots to be honest.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I voted no.....although I thought abotu WTF?

Anyway, I'd consider it more of a failure to bang some unfeeling artificial 'robot thing that cannot feel anything, rather then remain a virgin forever.....

also, I wouldnt want to think that the thing malfunctioned and my d*** got jammed and pulled off...FFS! and anyway it cannot be as good just jacking off......


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm counting on it.

I'm going to have a walk in closet full of them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Charmander said:


> Robots scare me. It'd probably kill me after I'd fallen asleep.


 :lol

I like this answer!


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Sure, as long as it was attractive and not just a clump of cold metal.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Men can't even use sex toys without being creeps as it is. So probably not. Someone would probably put me in some kind of mental institution.

I put yes anyway. Considering I could do it without anyone knowing. Robots need love too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SD92 said:


> Sure, as long as it was attractive and not just a clump of cold metal.


 The problem is that we already know the people who make stuff to keep us entertained have no idea whatsoever what is attractive. Just look at porn. They all look exactly the same. Which might not be too bad if they picked someone who was actually attractive as their standard model.

Now think about this. When you start scanning the porn sites, it's actually unusual for you to run across a truly attractive (and unique) looking woman. Now when you think about what I've said, you have to come to the conclusion that this happened by accident. They didn't mean to put an attractive normal looking woman in porn for you to find. You found a real person in a mass of automatons. A rarity.

And it usually doesn't take long for someone to realize they don't belong there. They either turn up with fake boobs and a joker smile a month later or they simply disappear (probably because they look different and no one will hire them).

The same general idea goes for the mainstream entertainment industry also. You can tell they really have no idea what an attractive person is. Most of the female celebs are plastic looking. And if they aren't, they will be if they hang out with that crowd for longer than a few years. Again, same pattern. Sometimes there's a young woman who looks amazing in Hollywood. Needless to say, that doesn't last long. I don't know if it's booze and drugs or just the natural pressure of being in the spotlight that makes them crack and start thinking they aren't really attractive.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Can she be programmed to build other robots, which can in turn build even more robots? That way I can have a rapidly multiplying army of sex robots, which will also crush my enemies :twisted


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

already did.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

KILOBRAVO said:


> I voted no.....although I thought abotu WTF?
> 
> Anyway, I'd consider it more of a failure to bang some unfeeling artificial 'robot thing that cannot feel anything, rather then remain a virgin forever.....
> 
> also, I wouldnt want to think that the thing malfunctioned and my d*** got jammed and pulled off...FFS! and anyway it cannot be as good just jacking off......


HAHA i still feel the same way about it ... i forgot i posted this  LOL


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

A big factor is whether you could feel an intimate connection with a person you know is artificial. The emotions, the warmth, the tactile response between you has to be the same. I couldn't have sex with someone who is a slave to my commands. Exchange and interplay is what gets us in the mood.

For a romantic relationship? I don't think so.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe, yeah if advanced enough. I'd like to fall in love one day with an entity that loves me, if that can't be biological and is mechanical instead, so be it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm going to go with no. I don't think I could think of it as not being strange.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

yes of couse if it's not a weird looking android robot


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends on the 'model specifications'.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I was totally into Jude Law in A.I.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No. I'd want the human experience, for good or for bad... or for disappointing! :b


----------

